# Geräte Tips für Anfänger



## Overbreaker (22. April 2007)

*Hallo!*
*Ich bin neu hier.Habe früher mal Brandungsangelei betrieben...im Jugendalter in Dänemark.*
*Nun möchte ich wieder damit anfangen und suche die passenden Geräte, um 2-3 mal im Jahr zu angeln Nord/Ostsee.*

*Habe mir folgende Ruten ausgesucht:*

*Silverman Surf Predator 100-200gr Wg*
*Silverman Beachcaster 100-250gr Wg*

*Zebco Cool Surf 100-200gr Wg*

*Dam Onliner Tele Surf 100-250gr Wg*

*Dam Onliner Surf 200 100-200gr Wg*

*Exori Coastguard Surf 100-200gr Wg*

*Cormoran Seacor Surf 100-250gr Wg*

*Und Rollen:*

*Balzer Distance FD750 210m 0,35, Lager + 1 Präzi 4,9:1*

*Dega Phantom Coaster TX400 350m 0,40, 4 Lager 4,6:1*

*Mitchell Blue 7000FD 250m 0,40 3Lager + 1 Präzi 4,4:1*

*Vielleicht könnte mir jemand einige Tips dazu geben?*


----------



## friggler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

Sag doch mal in welchem Preisbereich sich Rute und Rolle bewegen sollen.
Für eine Empfehlung wäre es auch gut wenn Du sagen könntest welche Eigenschaften Dir wichtig sind (Länge, Härte. Wurfgewicht...etc.)

Die Zebco Topic cool Surf benutze Ich seit einigen Jahren für leichteres Brandungsangeln sehr gerne. 120-150g Bleie und bis BF 4 sind optimal. Für schwerere Bleie oder mehr Wind benutze Ich aber lieber härtere Ruten. Ansonsten für das Geld absolut OK.

 Da Du Ost und Nordsee genannt hast dürften 250g Wg evtl. besser sein.
Da wäre in der Preisklasse evtl. die Sänger Aquantic besser? Ich finde die Ruten nicht schlecht, eher weich, aber ausreichend Rückrad und gut zu werfen. Beim Boardpartner Brandungsangelshop gerade für 46€ im Angebot.

Von Teleskopruten halte Ich sp. beim Brandungsangeln nichts...
Bei den Cormoran gibt es 2 versch. Modelle. Von einem hört man nichts gutes, das andere soll OK sein. Über die Boardsuche sollte dazu einiges zu finden sein, und evtl. meldet sich ja noch ein Besitzer der dazu besser Auskunft geben kann.

Die Balzer Distance kann Ich absolut nicht empfehlen, die anderen beiden Rollen kenne Ich nicht.
Auch zum Thema "Günstige Brandungsrolle" gibt es schon viele Empfehlungen und Threads...und wie auch bei den Ruten kommt es ein wenig auf das Preislimit drauf an.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

Moin!

Der Michel hat ein super Angebot fürn schmalen Taler.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96923

CU

Kai


----------



## Overbreaker (22. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

Also *DANKE* schon mal für Eure vielen Tips!
Ich wollte dieses Jahr auf Sylt und später auf Fehmarn und überall in der Ostsee angeln.(Plattfisch)2-3 mal im Jahr an der Küste angeln gehen.
Für die Rute wollte ich bis zu 33€ und die Rolle 36€ ausgeben.
Preise bei einem großen Angelshop gesichtet.

Die Rute sollte schon 3,90 lang sein und ein Wurfgewicht zwischen 150gr und 250gr haben!

Hatte mir erst die *Cormoran Seacor Surf* mit der *Balzer Distance* ausgesucht!Preis zusammen 55,90€


----------



## friggler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

Die Balzer Distance würde Ich absolut nicht nehmen...empfindlich und instabil.
Mit etwas Kraut musst Du schon um die Kurbel fürchten.

Da würde Ich sogar die Zebco Cool 370 immer vorziehen. 
Schau Dir doch sonst mal die Spro Long Cast an, die bekommst Du auch für das Geld, die halte Ich ebenfalls für wesentlich besser. 
Wenn Du Abstriche beim Wickelbild machst sind die Mitchell MC7000 sehr kraftvoll und stabil. 

Als Rute würde Ich dann immer noch wenn  zur Zebco Topic tendieren. Mit der schaffe Ich auch noch 120-145m.
In der Preisklasse von 33€ und 250g WG gibt es normalerweise sonst nur Lämmerschwänze oder Fahnenmasten.

Alternativ könntest Du versuchen ein günstiges höherwertiges Auslaufmodell in der Schnäppchenecke zu bekommen, oder eine etwas bessere gebrauchte kaufen. Damit wirst Du vermutlich mehr und länger Freude haben.

Aber evtl. kann ja auch noch jemand etwas zur Seacor Surf sagen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## degl (22. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

@Overbreaker,

Alle von dir aufgelisteten Teile liegen im unteren Peissegment und liegen in der Qualität recht dicht zusammen.
Nur bei den Rollen würde ich die Mitchell Blue auf eins setzen,sie scheint mir die robusteste aus deiner Auswahl zu sein#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Overbreaker (22. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

An Rollen gefunden hab ich noch...

Sänger Top Surf 170m 0,50 4Lager 4,7:1

Zebco Cool 470 220m 0,45 4 Lager 4,5:1

Zebco Topic 480 300m 0,40 4 Lager 4,5:1

Zebco Cool Patriot 250m 0,30 4 Lager 4,9:1


----------



## bennie (22. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

Definitiv Spro oder Sänger Rollen wenns günstig sein soll und auch noch taugen.


----------



## Dorschler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

#: ich selber fische eine 10000 er von DEGA und eine 10000 er von spro wovon ich sagen kann das die von spro Qualitativ wesentlich besser ist auch in punkto weite ,ist sogar im preis 20 euro billiger (70 eur)#6  ansonsten guck mal unter was beist wo plz 1-2
bissanzeiger brandung da ist mein material in action.das ist nur meine empfehlung und ich habe schon ne menge material ausprobiert. Auf den rollen selber sind je 200m gefl 17 er folgend
150m 10er geflochtener folgend 15m Keuelentipschnur 
damit kommt mann selbst als anfänger locker über 100m wurfweite. Gruss von der Ostsee Andreas|laola: 
ps aus erfahrung würde ich nicht zu günstiges material kaufen ,kann man später bereuen!:c


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

moin

habe gerade die hier gefunden

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-SUPER-LONG-CAST-460-NEUWARE_W0QQitemZ300103089167QQihZ020QQcategoryZ56712QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

für den preis  kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen,
und spro baut eigentlich gute rollen in dem preissegment

greetz
hans


----------



## Overbreaker (23. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

Habe jetzt was passendes gefunden!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Brandungs-Set-Co...ryZ81444QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## friggler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

Wenn Du meinst dass Du damit glücklich wirst....
 Die Rolle ist eine umgelabelte Cormoran Seacor IS-F 70 (oder Schwestermodell) mit 2 Kugellagern.

Dagegen ist die Balzer schon fast eine Ultegra..

Wenn es so billig sein soll nimm wenigstens statt dessen die Zebco Cool...Die könntest Du auch nächstes Jahr noch benutzen ;-).

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

..mhh..
kenne leider beide produkte nicht,
aber von komplett angeboten würde ich die finger lassen..

greetz
hans

(ps.die zebco cool kenn ich auch, die ist okay für den preis)


----------



## PietPol (24. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*



Overbreaker schrieb:


> Also *DANKE* schon mal für Eure vielen Tips!
> Ich wollte dieses Jahr auf Sylt und später auf Fehmarn und überall in der Ostsee angeln.(Plattfisch)2-3 mal im Jahr an der Küste angeln gehen.
> Für die Rute wollte ich bis zu 33€ und die Rolle 36€ ausgeben.
> Preise bei einem großen Angelshop gesichtet.
> ...


 
..da ich auch nur 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Brandungsanglen bzw. zum Hafenangeln in HH möchte habe ich mir die
"Omni-S-Surf" von Shakespeare bzw Sänger zugelegt. In 4,50 mit 80-250gr
bei Askari gibts noch restbestände für 17 € !! das Stück
Sicher keine Spitzenrute aber der Blank ist relativ dünn und auch nicht zu schwach auf der Brust.

Als Rolle dient mir eine Mosella 505 F ; 220m 35er die ich in Hannover für 12€ bei einem Ausverkauf geschossen habe.

Schnur ist 'ne DAM Sumo 35er mit 15m Keulentippvorfach 60>>35 

Erste Wurfversuche am Vereinsgewässer lagen bei 80-100m mit 150g nicht berauschend, aber ich übe ja noch :q .

Alles in allem eine sehr preiswerte Combo die für meine Bedürfnisse völlig ausreicht.


----------



## Overbreaker (26. April 2007)

*AW: Geräte Tips für Anfänger*

So nun habe ich bestellt und warte neugierig auf:

*Rute:*
Cormoran Seacor Surf 3Teile 3,90cm Wurfg.100-250gr
Transp.länge 136cm
Weitwurf-Brandungsruten mit starkem Rückgrat und einer biegsamen, nacht-leuchtenden Spitze, die auch den sensibelsten Biß zuverlässig anzeigt. Mit Metallringen an den Einschüben, einem großen Klappring und geteiltem EVA-Griff. 

*Rolle:*
Cormoran Seacor Big Ben 6 PI 5000 280m 0,40 4,8:1 570gr

Salzwasserfest 5 Stahlkugellager, stufenlose Infinite Rücklaufsperre, Wormshaft-Spulenhub, Powergetriebe, Alu-Weitwurfspule, großes Anti Twist-Schnurlaufröllchen, Longlife-Bügelfeder und Spezial-Kurbelknauf. *Mit einer Ersatzspule.* 

*Schnur:*
Cormoran Seacor Schlagschnur konisch verjüngt 
von ø mm 0,37 – 0,60 

Ersatzrolle:
Berkley Whiplash Pro 270m 0,28 46,9 kg


----------

